
Gitlab is down again - djug
https://gitlab.com/
======
pd0wm
Gitlab status on twitter: "One of our NFS backends was rebooted unexpectedly,
we are looking into the matter"

[https://twitter.com/gitlabstatus/status/854252676678385664](https://twitter.com/gitlabstatus/status/854252676678385664)

~~~
sytse
And we're working on [https://gitlab.com/gitlab-
org/gitaly/](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitaly/) so that one NFS failure
can't bring down the site.

------
subutux
Related issue:

[https://gitlab.com/gitlab-
com/infrastructure/issues/1620](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-
com/infrastructure/issues/1620)

